# How do you address a priest?



## Shreddies (Oct 15, 2016)

Specifically from a Non-Christian religion.

I'm thinking of religions similar to the ones practiced in ancient Greece and Rome. Would you (as a writer) just use Father, Mother, Brother, Sister, etc. or is there another title that can be applied?

Is there any reference to what they were called in those cultures?

Your Holiness seems a bit too 'high-tier' for your run-of-the-mill priest.

Also, how would you refer to a tribe's shaman or religious leader if he was from a tribal culture instead of an organized religion?


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 16, 2016)

Is this of use?
Wiki list of Religious ranks and names

As for Shamans, they are known and called by their name. It is just used with respect. They might be referred to as "Our/The shaman XyZ" or "XyZ, our/the shaman" to a third part.
The ones that I know are neo-shamans [not that they would call themselves that] and not from a traditional Tribal/Cultural background. 
I met a Navajo Singer, and he told me to call him Joshua. Being a Singer was what he did not what he was called.


----------



## Peat (Oct 16, 2016)

You read the Iliad, right in the first chapter they're talking about priests and augurs, and they're pretty much all referred to by their names.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 16, 2016)

The stamp goes on the upper right.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 17, 2016)

"Heeyyy, Abbott!" is probably not good. (Robin hood Men in tights.)

Your Holiness
Church rank would be appropriate. (Deacon, Preist, Cardinal Abbot


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Oct 17, 2016)

Using Catholic terminologies but if you're considering "Your Holiness" ... clerical alternatives (for positions beneath the pope) would include "Your grace" and "Your eminence" or "Your excellency". 

Reverend X or "Your reverence" might also apply.


----------



## psychotick (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi,

Well as I understand it you start with the collar which may be buttoned ... Oops, I thought you wrote undress!!!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Peat (Oct 18, 2016)

skip.knox said:


> The stamp goes on the upper right.



Note - the stamp does not go on the priest itself. Stamping on priests is discouraged.


A quick rustle through the Aeneid doesn't find any examples of priests being called anything other than priests. And while using equally shaky historical research, in the Falco novels priests are called "Sir" or by their real names. Mind you, I trust Lindsey Davis more than I trust John Dryden (for it is his translation I used).


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 18, 2016)

If you'd like a word that is a bit different, try Prester. It's a version of _presbyter_, which is Greek for priest.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 18, 2016)

SeverinR said:


> "Heeyyy, Abbott!" is probably not good. (Robin hood Men in tights.)



I never caught that one, even though I've seen the movie multiple times. A clear reference to Abbott and Costello. Mel Brooks = genius.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 18, 2016)

How about brother/sister, kind of like monks/nuns? Except the priest is everyone's brother/sister. Optionally they're the brother/sister of their deity of choice.


----------



## Devor (Oct 18, 2016)

Titles and forms of address the way that we know them are very much a European hierarchy thing.

As others have said, I would use their names, or priest, or the fantasy word that means priest of the type that they are.  But also, think about some of the informal ways that we address somebody.  "Okay, boss man."  Something like that could easily catch on in a small and friendly neighborhood.  "It's the god-brother. The man with the herbs.  Our seance bro."


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 18, 2016)

skip.knox said:


> I never caught that one, even though I've seen the movie multiple times. A clear reference to Abbott and Costello. Mel Brooks = genius.


I missed it, like so much the first time. If you aren't laughing all the way through you probably missed something, you might have laughed to long and missed a coupe things.
The humor comes fast and furious at times. 
"Eh Blinkin."
Did you call me Abe Lincoln?"


----------



## Shreddies (Oct 19, 2016)

Svrtnsse said:


> How about brother/sister, kind of like monks/nuns? Except the priest is everyone's brother/sister. Optionally they're the brother/sister of their deity of choice.



I was planning on something like that for another culture in the story. I mean, I can't really get away from 'Brother Hognot' and 'Brother Sermon', they're just too much fun.


----------



## KBA (Oct 19, 2016)

In lists of famous shamans, many are simply called by the culture/region's term for shaman. Such as the name "Quam" described in Shaman Links:  Quam — “The usual Turkish word for shaman.” A name meaning diviner.  From: Animal and Shaman: Ancient Religions of Central Asia By Julian Baldick


----------

